# Yearly Costs for Irrigation / Installation Costs



## jdaltman (May 23, 2020)

Currently considering getting some quotes for an irrigation system (near Pittsburgh, PA). Only looks like there is a few companies that do installations. I originally planned on buying the Rainbird LG3HE + timer and installing myself throughout my yard then hooking up a hoses as needed for irrigation. Last summer fried my yard and I wanted to stay ahead of it. I also plan on doing my first fall overseed and want to make sure I have proper irrigation for the best possible outcome.

As I thought about it more, I am considering forking out the money for an inground system that I could run through an app. I've searched the forum and saw varying costs, but my questions are what did you guys pay for your systems and what is average monthly costs for watering? I saw on my townships website they do offer a deduct meter (details below). I imagine I would want one and need to factor this in to the total costs. My yard is approximately 8,000 square feet, but I may only have irrigation installed in the front part which is 3,500 - 4,000 square feet.

Is a deduct meter right for me?
* A typical home uses 30,000 gallons per year for outside watering.
* A customer that uses 30,000 gallons for outside watering would realize a savings of $293.40 (30 thousand X $9.78) yearly.
* $9.78 is the sewage rate per 1,000 gallons. ($.009780 per 1 gallon)

Deduct Meter 5/8" X ¾ Costs: $453.00
Estimated Plumbing Costs: $200.00

By dividing $653.00 by $293.40, it will take approximately 2.3 years to realize a savings beyond the investment.
Individual water usage varies, so the realized savings will also differ.

Estimated Total: $653.00


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Not sure if we're allowed to promote businesses, but this is the company I used (I'm in the South Hills, but I think they are more primarily focused north of the city). I'm in no way affiliated with them, they are just who I found after doing my research like you. I've had them back for landscaping work, as well as regular service shut on/off.

https://kimicatabrothers.com/

I had them install a five-zone system that I can run via a Hydrawise app (as well as a physical box they installed in the garage). I forget the price; it wasn't cheap, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

1. I don't think you would be happy having only the front irrigated.

2. An irrigation system isn't as easy as having it installed and then being done. Every year there is startup, repairs, adjustments, shutdown. Just something to think about.

3. Monthly cost for watering depends on how green I want it to be. $30 -45 in the cooler months and that is being cheap, not running it as much as I should. $160-200 in dry hot months. 14,000sq ft irrigated.

4. No system is perfect and you will likely have some spots that are greener than others. You may have some dry spots that you will still need to get out a hose or sprinkler to hit when it gets hot and dry.

5. The way I think about watering is how much money do I feel like spending instead of how much it actually needs. It is a constant tug of war between cost and expectations.

6. It would be a lot easier on a well and not paying for water. If you are asking how much it costs, you are probably like me and concerned about spending a crazy amount of money on water. Having a sprinkler system is tough on guys like me because you see money shooting out the sprinkler heads.

7. If grass is your thing, and you are aware of everything, go for it


----------



## imczone (May 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, I have nothing useful to add, but I'm in Cranberry Township and I've been thinking of getting some quotes to have an irrigation system installed. I'd be interested in what companies you have contacted and what they come back to you with if you don't mind sharing those details. Private messages work if that makes more sense.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Since there are so many variables to consider try to look at the constants: you'll get billed for approx 625-gal of water to irrigate 1" over 1000 sqft of turf. 4000sqft yard means 2500 gallons of water. If you use 1"/week as an average, 4.33wks/months, that averages out to just over 10,000 gallons/month. Depending on how dry of a month we're having you may need to be the only source of water for the turf so be prepared for 1.5-2" some weeks. There's no telling. Once you have a system you won't be able to excuse away heat stress, you'll do what you have to do.

Im growing TTTF in Atlanta on 6000-sqft on a tiered water rate. My first tier is $5/1000 up to 8000 gal, jumping to $8 for the next 4000, and then $10ish for anything over. 
Last month my water bill was $68, with the irrigation side approx $25 of that. Come August/Sept it'll be closer to $200. I subscribe to the thought process of letting the turf show slight stress before watering deeply again - and I'm a cheap sob to start with - but I pay attention to my water usage very closely. It can get out of hand real quick!


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

If you're set on only doing the front then do yourself a favor and have them set-up a "future" for the back. Depending on how many zones etc they can set your mainline and valves and have it capped there with the wire run back to the clock.

Trust me on this one.

With that being said I would do both that way you don't have to worry about it later. I can't comment on pricing in your area.


----------



## C_Heath (Jun 16, 2021)

dang I want to do an acre lol.


----------

